# Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar



## Rana (23. April 2014)

Hallo allerseits,
ich werde ab Anfang Juli 2014 in der Nähe von Wismar wohnen und möchte dort gerne Meeresangelei betreiben. Bin über jeden Tip dankbar im Bezug auf Angelstellen (kann leider nicht soooo weit auswerfen, da gesundheitlich etwas eingeschrenkt, deshalb wären Tips für Angelplätze, an denen ich auch mit ca. 80 m schon tieferes oder fängiges Wasser erreiche schön etc., suche auch noch eine Brandungsausrüstung, habe zur Zeit nur eine Brandungsrolle . Mefo-Ausrüstung ist vorhanden. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand Lust mit mir fischen zu gehen. Leider habe ich nicht die Zeit stundenlang in den Foren zu lesen, bin beruflich ziemlich ausgelastet, deshalb freue ich mich über jeden Tip als Neuling in Mecklenburg Vorpommern. Ein wenig Erfahrung habe ich schon, da ich vor einigen Jahren öfter auf Fehmarn zum Brandungsangeln und Blinkern war. Musste damals leider meine komplette Ausrüsstung verkaufen. Also wer Brandungsruten etc. abzugeben hat bitte anfrangen. Bin über jede Antwort dankbar und antworte bestimmt, auch wenn ich es nicht sofort schaffe,|supergri da ich privat und mit meinem Second-Hand-Shop nach Wismar ziehe und viel Stress habe...


----------



## Norbi (23. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*

Warum schreibst Du nicht im Brandungsangeltread????


----------



## Rana (23. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*

Kenne mich nicht so wirklich jut aus hier#t

Gruß Rana


----------



## Rana (23. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*



Norbi schrieb:


> Warum schreibst Du nicht im Brandungsangeltread????


Na dann schreibe ich es mal dort hin
Gruß Rana


----------



## Rana (23. April 2014)

Hallo allerseits,
ich werde ab Anfang Juli 2014 in der Nähe von Wismar wohnen und möchte  dort gerne Meeresangelei betreiben. Bin über jeden Tip dankbar im Bezug  auf Angelstellen (kann leider nicht soooo weit auswerfen, da  gesundheitlich etwas eingeschrenkt, deshalb wären Tips für Angelplätze,  an denen ich auch mit ca. 80 m schon tieferes oder fängiges Wasser  erreiche schön etc., suche auch noch eine Brandungsausrüstung, habe zur  Zeit nur eine Brandungsrolle .  Mefo-Ausrüstung ist vorhanden. Vielleicht hat ja auch jemand Lust mit  mir fischen zu gehen. Leider habe ich nicht die Zeit stundenlang in den  Foren zu lesen, bin beruflich ziemlich ausgelastet, deshalb freue ich  mich über jeden Tip als Neuling in Mecklenburg Vorpommern. Ein wenig  Erfahrung habe ich schon, da ich vor einigen Jahren öfter auf Fehmarn  zum Brandungsangeln und Blinkern war. Musste damals leider meine  komplette Ausrüsstung verkaufen. Also wer Brandungsruten etc. abzugeben  hat bitte anfrangen. Bin über jede Antwort dankbar und antworte  bestimmt, auch wenn ich es nicht sofort schaffe,|supergri da ich privat und mit meinem Second-Hand-Shop nach Wismar ziehe und viel Stress habe...Außerdem müsste ich meinen Jahresfischereischein umschreiben lassen, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das tun kann??


----------



## Cerebellum (23. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*

seit wann hat Wismar eigentlich eine 2er PLZ ?


----------



## Windfinder (23. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*

Na dann herzlich Willkommen in Wismar!
Du kannst in der ganzen Wismarer Bucht dein Glück auf Meerforelle versuchen. Besonders im Frühjahr.
Wenn du an der Krautkannte stehst kommt nicht immer auf extreme Wurfweiten an. Ansonsten kann man sein Glück auch von zwei Anlegern nahe Wismar versuchen.


----------



## Cocu (23. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*



Cerebellum schrieb:


> seit wann hat Wismar eigentlich eine 2er PLZ ?



Wahrscheinlich seitdem auch Boltenhagen und Co eine 2er PLZ haben.

Aber warum werden die hier im Forum noch alle unter PLZ 1 behandelt???;+ 
Hängt wahrscheinlich irgendwie mit der forumsinternen Trennung / Aufsplittung in einzelne PLZ-Bereiche zusammen, aber da war ich noch nicht dabei. :c


----------



## Rana (24. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Na dann herzlich Willkommen in Wismar!
> Du kannst in der ganzen Wismarer Bucht dein Glück auf Meerforelle versuchen. Besonders im Frühjahr.
> Wenn du an der Krautkannte stehst kommt nicht immer auf extreme Wurfweiten an. Ansonsten kann man sein Glück auch von zwei Anlegern nahe Wismar versuchen.



Danke
Gibt es Stellen an denen man nicht angeln darf? Und wie sieht es so in der Umgebung aus? Rerik, Kühlungsborn und Heiligendamm?
 Gruß Rana


----------



## Windfinder (24. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*



Rana schrieb:


> Danke
> Gibt es Stellen an denen man nicht angeln darf? Und wie sieht es so in der Umgebung aus? Rerik, Kühlungsborn und Heiligendamm?
> Gruß Rana


Bachausläufe solltest du dann meiden (300m), aber das sind nicht viele. Du kannst an der ganze Küste dein Glück versuchen. Es sei denn du befindest dich gerade im Naturschutzgebiet.


----------



## Rana (24. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Bachausläufe solltest du dann meiden (300m), aber das sind nicht viele. Du kannst an der ganze Küste dein Glück versuchen. Es sei denn du befindest dich gerade im Naturschutzgebiet.



Ok, danke


----------



## Rana (25. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*

Ein paar detaillierte Info's hatte ich mir ja schon erhofft#:


----------



## Rana (25. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*

Keine Info's #::afür einen Angelfreund??|bigeyes


----------



## Windfinder (25. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*



Rana schrieb:


> Ein paar detaillierte Info's hatte ich mir ja schon erhofft#:



Es wird dir kaum einer seine geheimsten Geheimstellen verraten.;+ Wenn es die in dem Sinne überhaupt gibt.
 Was das Brandungsangeln betrifft kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen.
 Da ich nur im Sommer vom Strand aus auf Aal gehe.
 Und was das angeln auf Mefo angeht, ist es tatsächlich so das du fast überall dein Glück versuchen kannst. Ich achte dann meist auf die Bedingungen wie Wind und Wasserstand.
 Du musst deine Erfahrung, wenn es dann soweit ist selbst machen. #6
 Hab einfach Vertrauen und schau dich dann um.:vik:
 Du wirst andere Angler sehen und deine Infos bekommen.#h


----------



## Rana (26. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Es wird dir kaum einer seine geheimsten Geheimstellen verraten.;+ Wenn es die in dem Sinne überhaupt gibt.
> Was das Brandungsangeln betrifft kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen.
> Da ich nur im Sommer vom Strand aus auf Aal gehe.
> Und was das angeln auf Mefo angeht, ist es tatsächlich so das du fast überall dein Glück versuchen kannst. Ich achte dann meist auf die Bedingungen wie Wind und Wasserstand.
> ...



Naja geheime Stellen will ich ja garnicht wissen, nur ungefähre Strandabschnitte, den Rest suche ich mir schon selber|supergri

Umschauen werde ich mich, na klar, wird sich schon alles finden |pfisch:

Danke Gruß Rana


----------



## Ostseesilber (26. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*

Moin Rana,

versuchs in der Brandung in Börgerende oder Rerik. Sowohl vom Ufer als auch von den Seebrücken (Seebrücke Heiligendamm geht natürlich auch) aus wird bei guten Bedingungen eigentlich ganz gut gefangen. War da auch ein paar Jahre unterwegs. In Börgerende sind bei auflandigem Wind nach meiner Erfahrung "Gewaltwürfe" nicht erforderlich.

Gruss Henryk


----------



## Rana (27. April 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und Mefoangeln rund um Wismar*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Moin Rana,
> 
> versuchs in der Brandung in Börgerende oder Rerik. Sowohl vom Ufer als auch von den Seebrücken (Seebrücke Heiligendamm geht natürlich auch) aus wird bei guten Bedingungen eigentlich ganz gut gefangen. War da auch ein paar Jahre unterwegs. In Börgerende sind bei auflandigem Wind nach meiner Erfahrung "Gewaltwürfe" nicht erforderlich.
> 
> Gruss Henryk



Danke Henryk

Gruß Rana


----------

